# What Light for 40 gallon Breeder planted?



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=345602&highlight=. 
This thread shed a bit of light on the matter for me. I too was looking into lighting my 4 display 40g breeder setups. Finnex is a good lighting system for the price. I have determined that the Finnex Ray 2 DS is the model I will be going with as well so I am saving up my pennies for some 36" and a 48" (55g plant grow out tank).

The link to the above article help solidify my decision for the model. As long a you have space to adjust height your set. Control your intensity with the height of the fixture itself.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

flight50 said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=345602&highlight=.
> This thread shed a bit of light on the matter for me. I too was looking into lighting my 4 display 40g breeder setups. Finnex is a good lighting system for the price. I have determined that the Finnex Ray 2 DS is the model I will be going with as well so I am saving up my pennies for 8 36" and 2 48" (55g plant grow out tank).
> 
> The link to the above article help solidify my decision for the model. As long a you have space to adjust height your set. Control your intensity with the height of the fixture itself.


 Thanks! That is a great thread that I have not seen yet when doing searching! I'm leaning toward the Finnex Ray 2 DS for sure now.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

I actually just picked up a 40g breeder at the $/gal sale as well and this is a link to the light that I purchased for it (http://www.buildmyled.com/freshwater-planted-tank/). 

Hoping to add an apex controller shortly so that I can add in sunrise/sunset and some lightning storms.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Just to provide perspective, I have a 10g (12" height) with a Ray2 and MonsterRay with CO2.

I have no algae issues other than some green spot on the glass which is fed upon by the otos and snails every few days.

the 40b will have an additional 4" which will further diffuse the light. The combination of ray2 and monsterray has been nothing short of phenomenal so long as you can establish the balance in light/co2/water flow/dosing/bioload.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the additional comments guys! I'm thinking the 36" Ray 2 DS and a 36" MonsterRay.


----------



## Chester (Mar 25, 2013)

Acity, you have the Current LED + too right? If you put that on a 40B that would low to medium right I am assuming right... depending on how deep your substrate is, because I was thinking of getting a 40B with the Current LED+ lights... also just saw that they are now a sponsor, and they stated that they are working on a high light version of the Current LED +


----------

